# Is it normal for girls to be hit on by blokes all the time?



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Wife admitted today that it quite often happens that blokes will try it on and chat her up when she out with friends. It came about because she said it happens more when she wears her wedding ring rather than not !!!

Now, my wife is an attractive lady, but is this normal? I'm in the UK BTW which is probably a bit of a different culture than other places?

Of course, my wife tells me she knocks them all back and I do believe her but she says she doesnt always tell me because she knows how paranoid I get !

Is it normal ? AM I being naiive?

(I dont get propositioned by women when I'm out !!!!)


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well being an honest person myself. i went to newport with my mate and i met up with her and her 4 boy mates. honestly no lie , (no comments from n e one please) each one took a shine to me. 
i was not dressed inappropriately. i dont have to.

i get constant looks and im confident with how i feel. 
but thats as far as it goes .

yes it is normal for ppl to ppl watch and look at eachother. but as long as she doesnt tell you all the time. that would just hurt and get on my nerves if my H did that. but now and again she tells you because she feeling happy and it gave a good feeling.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

justean said:


> well being an honest person myself. i went to newport with my mate and i met up with her and her 4 boy mates. honestly no lie , (no comments from n e one please) each one took a shine to me.
> i was not dressed inappropriately. i dont have to.
> 
> i get constant looks and im confident with how i feel.
> ...


Thats because you're top totty, Justean !!!! 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

No, she doesnt tell me all the time. In fact, she only told me this time and said that normally she doestn tell me because i get upset about it....


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

My wife and I are members of the local gym (one that will watch your kids while you work out).

She is 100% open and honest with me and she actually gets embarassed at the gym sometimes due to guys staring at her, or chatting her up.

She's the type that will get embarassed and kind of stick her hand out that has her wedding ring on just enough so she knows he sees it, then she will ignore them.

I've seen it happen when I'm at the gym with her, I get a good laugh out of it and if the guy ever crossed the line I'd step in of course, but if they are just checking her out I think its actually kind of hot that other guys think my wife is hot .


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

psychocandy said:


> No, she doesnt tell me all the time. In fact, she only told me this time and said that normally she doestn tell me because i get upset about it....


then your situation sounds pretty ok then.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks all. :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

yes it happens, and women love it


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

justean said:


> well being an honest person myself. i went to newport with my mate and i met up with her and her 4 boy mates. honestly no lie , (no comments from n e one please) each one took a shine to me.
> i was not dressed inappropriately. i dont have to.
> 
> i get constant looks and im confident with how i feel.
> ...


As a man, I don't get hit on often, but I do here and there. I don't tell my wife because I know that it would get on her nerves. So I keep that to myself.

Now as far as knowing when men hit on her. I love to hear when someone takes a fansy to her. It makes me feel good to know that she is wanted by others. On the same hand, it also makes me feel good to know that she shot them down. It a double for me, knowing one that my wife is desired, and two that she doesn't want anyone but me.


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> yes it happens, and women love it


I agree with the fact that it happens, but not the fact that we all love it. I can't stand it. I'm (well, up til a month ago anyway) wearing a wedding ring and all, take note and walk away. I'm actually really surprised that now that I'm not wearing rings that I have the same amount of guys looking or talking to me as before. Not that it's a large number, but every now and then it'll happen. 

I'll never forget the time I went to the mall to buy mother's day cards and when I came out to my car there was a kid in a car in front of mine, jerking off. PERV! My H and brother got the biggest laugh out of it and I felt filthy.

I used to work at a grocery store, and after work one day I went to Lowe's in my uniform. I was looking at caulk and some guy came up to me and said, "Excuse me m'am, I just want to tell you that you are very pretty." That was it, and he smiled and walked away. Kind of nice, but the way he said it was like he was telling me my shoe was untied. 

I dunno, I guess I get creeped out by it rather than enjoy it.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

It can be nice to be approached by blokes when you're out. There's nothing wrong with chatting and having a drink with a bloke that comes up to youafter you make clear your married. My mates current bf actually tried to chat me up first in a night club one night. He was perfectly pleasant once he saw my wedding ring, we stayed chatting with my mates and he ended up hooking up with someone that was single.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think it's pretty normal for women to get hit on, when they are out. As long as she's not reciprocating, you should feel proud that your wife is so beautiful that she's getting attention. I occasionally get hit on, even when my hubby is with me, or flirted with, but he knows I'd never forsake him, and that I'm his and his only..... Your wife must be lovely. ;-)


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> As a man, I don't get hit on often, but I do here and there.QUOTE]
> 
> hope you dont mind me saying but my H and i know a few blokes that feel like you have said here. my H says he doesnt think others fancy him, but ive had a few eye openers with other women over him.
> i actually think your in this type of category of man. but believe me your a catch.
> ...


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Its normal ..and yes even when you wear your wedding ring it happerns ..dosent mean to say it goes any futher i think the fact your wife has told you it happerns then is great , she know that you worry and wants to be open with you.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

psychocandy-

Your mind is fragmented. You have posts and threads all over the place. If you were to read all your first posts in each thread, you will see a picture emerging of a man in denial about something.

What is it that you won't face?


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

I went out dancing one night with a few girls- 4 of us in all, all of us 35-40ish, and I was absolutely blown away by the number of guys that came on to us. All 4 of us had wedding rings on but it didn't seem to matter. And the guys were all mid-late 20's, they hit on us non-stop, even to the point where if we were dancing on the club floor we had quite a few come up behind us and bump and grind. It's been a long time since I was out dancing with a bunch of girls but that night was a real eye opener!!!


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> psychocandy-
> 
> Your mind is fragmented. You have posts and threads all over the place. If you were to read all your first posts in each thread, you will see a picture emerging of a man in denial about something.
> 
> What is it that you won't face?


As you can probably tell, I do have issues with self-esteem/jealousy...


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I'd be upset if I was in a club and blokes didn't try to chat me up. I'm not talking about blokes being pests but its quite enjoyable to do the whole flirting thing, apart from drinking wtf else is there to do?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

psychocandy said:


> As you can probably tell, I do have issues with self-esteem/jealousy...


What I am meaning is that you have all the self esteme stuff going on, and the fact that your wife says she does not want sex because you are overweight and other things on top of that...

You need to start a thread called "Putting it all together"


----------

